# Zodiac Battle - an action/adventure webcomic



## Taralack (Mar 5, 2010)

(click banner to go to SmackJeeves site)

*Synopsis*
Every 13 years the Chinese Zodiac race is reenacted as a tribute to the original event. The 12 animal gods descend to Earth and pick twelve humans to act as their "guardians". This year however, one of the animals who lost is stirring for revenge...

Author's Notes
Hi everyone! Hopefully this is the right place to pimp this. I'm not even sure if my webcomic would be considered as "furry" to most of you folks, but they're anthropomorphic animals, so I think that should be acceptable. 

Zodiac Battle is a concept I came up with in March/April last year and have been working on it ever since. It is updated every Tuesday and Friday, at around 12pm GMT+10. (time may fluctuate depending on what time I get out of bed :V)

The furry style I use to draw this comic is vastly different to my normal furry style; it's more anime-esque and closer to "kemono" than actual anthro. If this comic were to be categorized using manga terminology, it would be shounen/action. I draw inspiration for this series from things like Digimon, other anime like Onmyou Taisenki, and a lot of other shounen series, as well as Chinese and Japanese mythology. Being an artist of Asian origin, it makes me very proud to be able to integrate my culture into my art. 

Links
Zodiac Battle on FA
ZB Development Blog

Feel free to leave comments and crits on what I've posted so far; my art and (hopefully) storytelling has improved over the past year and I hope to keep getting better!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2010)

Today is the comic's first anniversary! I've made a new layout for the site and a few new features, be sure to check it out!
http://zodiacbattle.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumping for posterity.


----------



## Bill Montague (Aug 2, 2010)

Only a short post from me. I like it personally, You've taken a recurring theme and kept it interesting and slightly funny, That's getting Rarer and Rarer these days.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the support so far! I really appreciate it. â™¥

*Starting from Chapter 5, Zodiac Battle will be updated twice a week on Tuesdays and Fridays!*


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump again, with another reminder that *this comic now updates twice a week on Tuesdays and Fridays*.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 5, 2011)

bumping for posterity.


----------



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 23, 2011)

I've looked at your comic, and I'll say you have a very interesting and quirky comic. I know quirky isn't the best word to describe a webcomic, but it has nice charms! I hope you keep up the good work, your shounen-inspired comic is really interesting!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 25, 2011)

Chapter 6 just started!


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2011)

Announcatory bump! (I know, that's not a real word)


----------



## Lunaria Kitsukane (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep it going! I read it all the way to where you left off on chapter 6, and I must say you have caught my interest. I'm always interested in anything that has to do with the Chinese Zodiac or the Japanese mythology.


----------

